# New Arrival - Buzzing Chronometer Chronograph



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been looking for one of these for some time know. I knew exactly the model I wanted, had to be a blue dial and had to have the steel hour markers and hands. Sods law dictates that this one came up at precisely the wrong time as I'm stoney broke at the mo. However I recognised the sellers name from another forum, so an email was sent and a trade was offered. I really didn't expect it to go so smoothly, this is my very first trade and I have to say it's been a revelation. The watch I offered, although in perfect condition, was very rarely worn so I had no qualms about letting it go. The email was sent on Sunday and I've been wearing the watch all day today, fantastic!

Anyway enough of my drivel, heres' a few of the sellers pics. I was trying to refrain from telling you until I had a chance to take a few of my own but it's no good I'm just too excited.




























It's bigger than I expected and certainly has some serious wrist presence. Hope you like it and I'll hopefully take a few pics over the weekend and update this thread.

Cheers,

Gary









P.S. I've taken deliver yet another Omega this week too but I need to take some pics of that before spilling the beans.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't believe you Gary, where the hell did you manage to find that.... it's looks to be another gem and in great shape as well


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

It was on the bay Phil, or it was until I saw it . The seller - a great guy from the Netherlands - got a few angry emails from potential bidders when he pulled it. Hope I didn't tread on the toes of anyone here, sorry if I did.

Condition wise there's a few very minor scratches to the case and that's it. It's in very good condition for a 35 year old and keeping excellent time.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow!









Looks to be in great condition. I'm not surprised you're so excited.

Looking forward to seeing your pics of this one

Rich

PS - I don't feel so guilty about the Speedie now


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Gary









Enjoy it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Gary...but, as you say, very large on the wrist.

I'll be interested to see what strap / bracelet you end up putting on this....not quite sorted this out on mine.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn I was bidding on tha.....







no I wasnt









Lovely watch i used to have one of those just like that... stunning watch! Well done mate!

Paul... mesh.... naturally


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Paul... mesh.... naturally


Hope you don't mean genuine Omega mesh Jon....cost more than the watch.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

not these days Paul.... the mesh is only Â£150.... the watches are 4times that (minimum....)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow, that is stunning, I`d be one very happy bunny if I had that on my wrist


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

beautiful... love it!









I'm reassured by all this talk of it being so large, because that probably means it would look daft on me therefore I need not be quite so depressed that I don't have it. Well done that man!









S.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> not these days Paul.... the mesh is only Â£150


That still sounds a lot to me...I know, I must be a cheapskate or something, but when I can buy a nice tan leather for Â£4.50 or a thin generic mesh for Â£10, then Â£150 sounds like a lot of dosh... I'll get my coat.











JonW said:


> the watches are 4times that (minimum....)


Must have got mine at a good price then.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul, IMHO the Omegas look and wear best on the mesh... cost is only one element of the equation









Yes Im sure you did get it at a good price... anytime before Omegamania was a good time


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad you like it guys, I have to say I'm completely smitten with this watch. It's one of those real growers, the more you look at it the more details you notice. I love the linen dial and how it reflects light and how the steel markers and hands catch it too.

Managed to take a few snaps this afternoon, I hope these do it justice.














































TBC...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice pictures Gary.









I'm slaughtered my watch budget for the whole of 2008 in 3 weeks, otherwise I'd be on the hunt for one myself!

Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

And there's more...














































As for what strap/bracelet to put in on I'm not usually a fan of the Omega mesh (bit too bling for my tastes) but I think it would suit this watch really well. Anyone got a 22mm going spare? Alternatively the flightmaster bracelet would suit it well I think. For the time being (read until I've got some money) I'll stick with the blue Paduano croc, it's surprisingly comfortable.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Lovely Gary









Enjoy it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Will stand by my first post Gary, that's in superb shape


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Stunning watch, stunning pictures Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I have some pics somewhere... on the forum perhaps of mine on mesh...









Lovely watches... just dont set the date anywhere near the datechange... Omega are out of datewheels... you will be sorry... etc


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

A lovely addition to your collection mate


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Pix are here... http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=19050

Interestingly rereading that thread from Jan 07.... in a year I sold all those watches mentioned in that thread (SM120c, FM and Speedsonic) two to the same good mate actually







... then bought another FM, and sold it recently, and a Speedsonic Lobster which is currently at Bienne... funny how things move around


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, glad to see it's appreciated and I'm not alone in this horological furrow.

Bracelet update - A big thank you to Howard (strange_too) who has very kindly has offered one of his 22mm Omega mesh's. Probably the fastest response I've ever had to a post, a PM was sent in minutes. All I have to do now is wait 'till I get paid







.

So who else apart from Jon (and lets face it what hasn't Jon had  ) has a Speedsonic? I know Keith had one of these and obviously Paul has one, so come on guys, let's see 'em!

I might take a few more pics today, time permitting. Oh and I've got another Omega to reveal as well







.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Jon I can't believe you mate, selling a Speedsonic and a Flighmaster







and even worst, not too me 







.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a problem, happy to help out.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool. Good news Gary.









I know of two other forumers with Speedsonics... Lets see if they chime in


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

As promised here's a few more pics I took this afternoon.














































Cheers,

Gary


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Snap!

I agree Gary, gotta be the big monolithic shiny indexes. What language is your daywheel? I saw Sam and thought French but then you posted your pics with Fre, German? well done mate great catch, these are such a superb example of stunning looks and great design.

Anyway here's mine, on mesh.










And with his mates










I was mucking about with my microscope a while back and snapped these. The quality of the dial printing and construction is superb.



















I was super pleased to find that mine had an original crystal, all my other Omegas have mineral crystals or replacements so this was my first chance to see the symbol in acrylic.










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> Anyway here's mine, on mesh.


Here is mine, on leather.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Two lovely examples there Andy and Paul, interesting that we've all gone for blue dials.

I know a guy in New York called Vic who has these two examples. I'm not sure if he's a poster here but I don't think he'll mind me showing these two beauties off on his behalf.



















And I though my example was in good condition!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

They're not all blue, are they Jason?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Or SS... are they Jason?!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Jase has gone all coy on us. Or maybe he's embarrassed about his rather ostentatious example 







.

Well my mesh was delivered on Thursday (cheers Howard) and I managed to take a quick pic this afternoon.










Have to say despite my initial reservations about the bling I'm lovin' it. Hell I'll be buying a Breitling next, OK maybe not







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It looks great, I'm glad I could help out


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

All mine have long been passed on, although i have been lucky enough to own 5 Speedsonics, 1 mint Lobster, 5 of the Longines Ultronic rectangular variety, 1 Certina Certronic Chronolympic, and a very( very ) rare DerbySonic one, basically a rebranded round version of the Ultronic.

I know that Baume & Mercier made one, so it could well be possible that IWC and Zenith did also..though i have never seen any examples.

There is of course the Generic version, of which most seem to have had the word Quartz(?) painted out on the dial....and who knows perhaps our friends at Titus too!!!!









It may be of interest to know that with the exception of the intermediate wheel, the oscillator modules are the same as the 9162/4 and also that the date wheel from the 9164 will fit the 9210, although the day wheel is unique to this movement, and unavailable (sigh).

I will post some pics of some of the above when i have more time.

I have a German version of the service manual, if anyone would care to translate it!!!









Keith


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

that really is lovely....

another one on the wish list for me then.

R


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Lovely watch, enjoy it.


----------

